# Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3 Winter Tire Review



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

If you live in northern climates, winter tires are great for driving in the snow. The factory Eco Fuel Max tires are optimized for low rolling resistance and a smooth ride. Although we have only experienced light snowfall to date, snow traction has been excellent with the Pilot Alpins. Dry road handling is also better. The steering response is better with the winter Michelins compared to the factory Fuel Max tires. However, the ride is rougher. Highway fuel economy decreased about 3 MPG.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Blizzak WS70 > Alpin (in my experience anyway). Nice write up though, good info.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I downsized to 215/60R16 and got the General Altimax Artic tires for $76 each. Of course I also had to get steelie wheels at $38 a pop but now I can change my tires in my garage. With the great weather we have been getting in Chicago (52 and rain today), I haven't even put them on yet.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I went with the Goodyear Icegrip wrt tires and they are phenominal on the ice and so so in the snow, they tend to spin a bit in the deep snow. But I was amazed to be able to stop on sheer ice with them. I think I would buy them again, we will see after the winter, if my feelings have changed. I knew from thier reviews that they weren't great in the snow and I choose them because it is the snow you have to worry about where I live it's the ice under the snow. I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

No snow to say how my Nokian Hakkapelitta R snow tires are in it. I can say they like the wet, and ride comfortably/silently in the wet and dry. My gas mileage has stayed the same vs. the OEM Goodyears. That's the part I like the best so far about them in this so far snowless December.


----------



## rsblike143 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have seen your post and i have got a lot of information from your post Salesmanhelp you should keep it up these type of activities for our knowledge


----------



## Madmax12 (Sep 13, 2011)

Having done some research myself. I am considering the Michelin Pilot Alpin PA3. I have found they are a Low Rolling Resistence tire. Whether it makes a difference to anyone or not. Just sayin' is all.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Deep snow and ice traction is where a snow tire gets measured. I'm waiting on the snow part for my tires. I've had them on a month, and have seen zero snow. So, I'll update when we get some real snow and I can play with the car in an empty parking lot.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

We had just over 1" of snow here on Sat and all I can say is that the OEM Eco Fuel Max tries will simply NOT stop under snowy or icy conditions. I could not believe how the car just kept on going when I tried to apply the brakes (even softly) at over 20 mph. These are definitely not winter tires and I WILL be putting on my Artics over the Holidays.


----------

